# Want to own a bow shop



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Where are you located ?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* boschlady. Have fun here.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

boschlady said:


> I was wanting to open a bow shop; but now Im not sure. Not all bow companys are fair to the small bow shops: Most bows cost a shop about the same as they would cost any shop. But I found out that the top of the line bows are usualy sold on a level priceing; which means that if you dont have around 30,000.00 to invest in them your not gonig to get them at a competive price. I guess what im trying to figure out is if the top of line companys are about money rather than being fare and honest to their dealers or customers. Personaly Ive not seen that much differance in most new bows ; its more of a personal choice, and what bow fits you. Would still like to open a shop. Would like more imput on different Co,s though.


I'll enjoy following your thread and can't wait to see what other responses you receive on this...very good questions raised and the answers should be interesting too. Welcome to AT btw. :angel4:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Welcome to AT and welcome to the world of the almighty dollar$$$$


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Will be interesting to see some answers.


----------



## wyo bull (Jun 7, 2008)

Company's want there products represented in a positive and profesional manner. The days of being able to open a shop with the big 4 in your garage or basement are over.
I do own a small shop and am well aware of the pricing structure of the company's it seems almost backwards. The little guy doesn't make as much as the big guy but still has the same costs.
Now you have a reason to make your store someplace that people want to come to. The best service and selection. YOu will grow and start taking $ from the bigger shops and move up levels in the pricing structure.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I run a small shop and its hard to get the top bow lines. I have friends in the midwest who is a Hoyt dealer but pays a higher price per bow . but the Hoyt rep for my area is impossible to deal with and so I cant even get Hoyt. So It also depends on who your rep is. He can make it happen for most places. There are several dealers on Archery talk who run there business from there basements or home and they have a couple of the top brands so it just goes to show you that it depends on who the bow rep is most of the time. Plus you better get ready to spend alot of time working. I work my butt off and this is my second year in business and my first year selling bows. Its non stop work but this is my only income so I have to work my butt off.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

